# IP für Netzwerkkarte bei DSL



## DeMuX (11. Juni 2002)

Hi,

ich hab einen pc, mit dsl und einer netzwerkkarte (98se).
der pc bootet ewig lang, ich glaube es liegt daran, das er beim
booten einen dhcp sucht oder so. kann ich der netzwerkkarte eine
feste ip zuweisen ohne das das auswirkung auf dsl hat?


----------



## Naj-Zero (11. Juni 2002)

einfache antwort: *ja!*


----------



## DeMuX (12. Juni 2002)

einfach danke,
*g*


----------

